# This Week's Weather



## arock (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks pretty tight for some shredding this week! Waterville tomorrow


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 16, 2013)

Rip it!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2013)

Totally stoked for the gnar-gnar!


----------

